# Samantha Fox 1x



## Bond (21 Dez. 2008)




----------



## Jow (21 Dez. 2008)

Riesig!


----------



## christianlucio (21 Dez. 2008)

Die Königin der 80-ger !


----------



## hongkongpfui (5 Jan. 2009)

Danke für den Traum meiner Jugend... ;-)


----------



## sammyxl (5 Jan. 2009)

Da wird sich mein Mann drüber freuen! Wäre schön, wenn es von Sam Fox noch mehr Pics gäbe. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## neman64 (2 Sep. 2009)

Danke für dieses Tolle Bild der Königin der 80er Jahre. Das habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Rolli (3 Sep. 2009)

Sehr schön DANKE


----------



## blauauge (3 Sep. 2009)

Waren die damals schon geliftet? Wenn nein? Dann sollten sich die Starletzs von heute daran mal ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## pectoris (16 Sep. 2014)

oh mann, was waren die 80er schön...


----------

